# Was haltet Ihr von Serious Rockville 26"..



## Schwinncrusine (31. Mai 2015)

... http://www.fahrrad.de/serious-rockaway-black-matt-365987.html?? Wobei ich gerade seh, dass die verfügbare Rahmengröße mit 40 cm wohl zu groß ist??!

Hallo Zusammen!

Suche für meinen 11 jährigen Sohn, mit 145cm Größe und einer Schrittlänge von 67cm, 
ein eher leichtes Einsteigermountainbike.
Er fährt momentan ein Yazoo, dass unendlich schwer ist und ihm den Spaß am Biken verdirbt :-( ..ausserdem ist es kein MTB..).
Nun bin ich auf das Rockville gestoßen..
Hatte mich auch schon in diversen Radlgeschäften beraten lassen - aber ich muss wirklich sagen, dass jeder der 4 Berater eine andere Meinung zu Größe etc.. hatte. (Teilweise saß das Kind wie der `Affe auf dem Schleifstein´ ..und die fanden es grooooßartig!!!)*ächz*

Was sagt Ihr zu dem Bike?? Möchte möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben...
(öhm, sind einen Ein-Eltern-Familie ;-)daher..) Maximal 450 Euro..aber das würde mir schon sehr weh tun!

Oder kennt jemand eine Adresse in Münchnen /Muc-Umland auf deren Beratung man sich verlassen kann?

Wäre sehr froh!!

Danke Euch!


----------



## Schwinncrusine (1. Juni 2015)

Hat denn niemand eine Idee??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (2. Juni 2015)

Das wird nicht einfach...

Moeglichst guenstig und leicht, daraus wird leider nichts. Bei 26ern Hardtails spricht man (ich) in der Regel von leicht bei einem Gewicht von ca. 11 kg oder weniger, dafuer werden dann aber auch 1000 Euro und mehr faellig. Das von dir verlinkte Rad wiegt ueber 14 kg.

Wobei das Gewicht natuerlich nicht alles ist. In erster Linie muss die Groesse passen und er mit dem Rad zurechtkommen. Aber du hast ja selbst schon erwaehnt, dass das Gewicht ein wichtiger Faktor ist.

Das naechste Problem hast du schon selbst erkannt, die Verkaeufer: wollen Verkaufen, und sobald sie ein moegliches Budget in Erfahrung gebracht haben, wollen sie das Rad, das gerade so da rein passt, als DAS Fahrrad ueberhaupt verkaufen. Evtl. Bedenken bezueglich der Groesse werden in der Regel mit "der waechst schon da rein" abgetan.
Es sind nicht alle Verkaeufer so, aber leider viele. Sehe ich immer wieder im Bekanntenkreis. Interessanterweise kommen die dann hinterher und fragen mich, ob das ein gutes Rad ist, und die Groesse wirklich passt "du kennst dich doch mit Raedern aus, oder?..."

Bei rund 300 Euro wird es nicht viel besseres geben. Muss es unbedingt neu sein, oder geht auch gebraucht? Da koenntest du fuer dein Maximalbudget wahrscheinlich was besseres finden.

Soll das Rad ein Geschenk werden, z.B. zum Geburtstag? Evtl. kann sich dann die restliche Verwandschaft dran beteiligen und so dass Budget aufstocken?


----------



## Taurus1 (2. Juni 2015)

Das Cube 260 Kids/Race/Teamline haette ich noch auf dem Schirm gehabt, das scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## Ann (2. Juni 2015)

bei dem budget was leichtes zu finden wird schwer....

ich hab das cube 260 noch gefunden http://www.adrenalin.info/kids/cube-2013/cube-kid-260-teamline-2013/ aber nur mit 18" rahmen, das wird noch zu groß sein....
das stevens 26" team m kids wiegt auch 13,3 kg
beim specialized hardrock 26 finde ich grad kein gewicht
dann gibt es noch das woom bike, wiegt 11 kg kostet 500 euro, ist aber im moment nicht lieferbar, evtl. mal anfragen
http://www.woombikes.com/collections/frontpage/products/26
das islabike 26 large wiegt nur 9,8 kg kostet nackt 399 pfund inkl. versand nach deutschland. das dumme nur, daß wir momentan einen schlechten kurs haben, sind dann halt doch ca. 550 euro. aber ich finde preis-leistung beim isla immer noch unschlagbar....
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-26-large

und vielleicht doch ein gebrauchtrad?


----------



## trifi70 (2. Juni 2015)

Wenns ohne Federgabel und vorne nur 1 KB sein darf, wäre auch das Frog mit <10kg ne günstige Alternative. Etwas schrauben sollte man können, die Montagequalität aus dem Karton ist offenbar nicht immer optimal. Für MTB-Feeling müssten breitere und profilierte Reifen drauf, das spart auch gleich nochmal Gewicht. Eine Federgabel dürfte etwa 1300-1500g Mehrgewicht bringen. Da frage ich mich, wie Cube, Stevens etc. die angegebenen Gewichte hinbekommen.


----------



## Schwinncrusine (3. Juni 2015)

Danke fürs Antworten, Taurus1, Ann und trifi70! 

Ich hatte schon zuvor hier im Forum herumgesucht....es ist ja quasi immer ein ähnliches Problem...
Würde ihm auch ein gebrauchtes Radl kaufen - allerdings bleibt das Problem, dass ich nicht richtig beurteilen kann, ob es von der Größe passt! ;-( Die Isla und Frogbikes...nun, würde die schon zusammenbauen können - allerdings noch ne Federgabel rein...puuhh..*ähm_ächz* Weiss nicht..;-)..Traue ich mir nicht zu!
Es ist ja auch zum Mäuse melken, dass man keine Beratung bekommt, auf die man sich verlassen kann. 
Wenn ich ein gebrauchtes MTB von Privat kaufe wird dieses Problem auch nicht aus der Welt geschafft.
Teilweise würde ja ein Damen Bike von der Ergonomie besser passen...

Habe durch eine Kollegin noch einen Tipp für einen Verkäufer am Tegernsee bekommen..werde es mal da versuchen..ausserdem ist ja dort am nächsten Wochenende ein MTB-Festival;-)
Aber falls Ihr noch alternative Vorschläge habt...? Ich bin für ALLE Vorschläge dankbar!

Lieben Gruß aus Oberbayern


----------



## trifi70 (3. Juni 2015)

Was Du brauchst, ist eine Vertrauensperson mit Kenntnis in Radtechnik und speziell auch für Kinderbikes, die Du zum Kauf mitnehmen kannst, egal ob jetzt neu im Laden oder gebraucht von privat.


----------



## Schwinncrusine (3. Juni 2015)

Trifi, die hab ich leider nicht! :-(


----------



## trolliver (3. Juni 2015)

Das ist kein Beinbruch. Ich habe zig Bekannte, die, wenn sie mich nicht kennten, auch keinen hätten, der sie beraten könnte beim Radkauf. Die meisten machen trotzdem ihr Ding und kaufen auf gut Glück, ist auch in Ordnung. Meine Schwester hat allerdings zweimal gekauft, ihre Töchter sind jetzt auf Islas unterwegs und mögen auf einmal radfahren. Meine andere Schwester will die Erfahrung auch selbst machen... ich schau mir das genüßlich an. 

Wie sieht es denn aus: muß es ein neues sein oder kann es auch gebraucht sein? Soll es vor Ort gekauft werden können oder ist Versand auch eine Option?

--EDIT: gerade gesehen, darf auch gebraucht sein.

Und wenn 450 Tacken die absolute Schmerzgrenze sind, muß man eben dafür schauen, was man bekommt. Gerade gebraucht ist da einiges möglich, ich habe selbst in weiser Voraussicht vor knapp zwei Jahren ein neuwertiges kleines Cannondale für 400 Euro erstanden.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (3. Juni 2015)

Diese "Alteisen"sammler kaufen den Markt leer und horten die Räder dann im Keller. Und wer wirklich was dringend braucht, findet nix mehr. 


Bin ja leider selbst nicht besser: das Moskito, welches ich vor 2 Jahren "auf Reserve" gelegt habe... wird am Samstag zum 6. endlich übergeben. Es wird passen und das CNCO 16 ist inzwischen definitiv zu klein. 

Ich bin kein Freund von "auf gut Glück kaufen", aber sich hier im Forum etwas einzulesen, Kandidaten zu präsentieren oder Fragen zu stellen ist ja auch schon hilfreich bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn du was im Netz findest, kannst du es auf jeden Fall hier verlinken, und wir geben unseren Senf dazu ab.

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, das Gewicht alleine ist ja auch nicht alles. Das Rad muss auch gefallen, und von der Groesse passen. Wenn das Budget nicht mehr hergibt, dann ist das eben so. Die in der Regel vorhandene 3fach-Kurbel hilft ja auch, etwas schwerere Raeder den Berg hochzubekommen. Das Forum ist etwas in Richtung Leichtgewichte fixiert, d. h. aber nicht, das Kinder mit anderen Raedern gar nicht mehr von der Stelle kommen.


----------



## KIV (16. Juni 2015)

Schwinncrusine schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand eine Idee??


Ich kann Dir sagen, warum hier anfangs keiner geantwortet hat: Ändere mal die Überschrift... 
Das Rad kenne ich zum Beispiel gar nicht, da klicke ich dann auch nicht drauf.

Such mal im Bikemarkt/ebay/kleinanzeigen.ebay nach Mountainbikes in Größe S und S-M und poste die Links hier, da wird sicher fließig bewertet.

Beste Grüße,
Stefan

Edith mag Retro-Räder, das hier ist richtig cool und auch jederzeit einfach und günstig zu reparieren - wenn an der robusten Technik überhaupt mal was kaputt geht...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...hen-gripshift-kompl-xt-salsa-roox-syncros-etc
Bei Deinem Budget wirst Du nur ein Rad mit ner recht preiswerten Federgabel bekommen und die ist idR ziemlich schwer und spricht auf das geringe Fahrergewicht gar nicht an.


----------



## KIV (16. Juni 2015)

Das Rad stelle ich auch mal zur Diskussion:
http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/mtb-checker-pig/224770282-217-16394

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...n-26-rahmen-14-top-zustand/330042036-217-6014


----------



## trolliver (17. Juni 2015)

Das Cannondale, das Stefan als Beispiel aus dem Bikemarkt nennt, nannte sich mit dem Rahmen später Killer. Fährt eine Freundin von mir (1,56m) seit etwa 20 Jahren, ist super in Schuß trotz mehrerer kontinentaler Radtouren mit Anhänger. Immer noch die Originalkomponenten. Das mit der Federgabel sehe ich genauso wie Stefan. Wenn es als Statussymbol nun einmal gefordert ist, kann man wohl nix machen*, aber funktional ist das nicht.

Oliver

* Unsere Väter würden darüber wahrscheinlich lachen oder sich im Grabe umdrehen. Da hätte es geheißen "gibt's nicht und Schluß", und das hätte vermutlich jeder von uns akzeptiert.


----------



## KIV (17. Juni 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Das Rad stelle ich auch mal zur Diskussion:
> http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/mtb-checker-pig/224770282-217-16394
> 
> http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...n-26-rahmen-14-top-zustand/330042036-217-6014


Hab den Verkäufer vom CP mal angeschrieben und ne Teileliste und Detailbilder bekommen. Das Bike ist super, nur richtig gute Sachen dran...


----------



## trolliver (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir mal die Webversion der Seite mit dem Cp angesehen. Das Rad steht seit einem Jahr zum Verkauf... so lange bleiben die Anzeigen auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen normalerweise gar nicht online. Und das ist immer noch zu haben?

Vor 25 Jahren habe ich Kataloge von CP gewälzt... ;-)

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. Juni 2015)

Von uns stehen auch Dinge so lange drin, man kann (muss) halt regelmäßig verlängern. 1 Click, kost nix. Das Rad ist grottig beworben, da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn keiner "anbeißt".


----------



## giant_r (18. Juni 2015)

ja, und in echt, es ist ein cp. da kommt echt nostalgie auf. noch ne riffraff lila-bunte hose dazu anziehen und ab gehts....wenn das schon so lange drin ist, ist vieleicht preislich noch was drin. ich finde es aber auch bei dem preis interressant. komponentenmaessig besser als die anderen, die genannt wurden. schade das ich es nicht brauche....


----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2015)

Eins habe ich noch, aber das CP ist mein Favorit...
http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...erleicht-kleiner-rahmen-lx/329641574-217-6444
Den Preis noch etwas drücken und ein paar gebrauchte Teile dran, ein prima Bike...


----------



## giant_r (19. Juni 2015)

wo ht der mann denn 700e fuer ne manitou r7 bezahlt? habe die carbon r7 an mem hardtail und die hat mich keine 400 gekostet.
da ist mir das cp mit disc doch lieber, aber du sagst ja auch, dass es dein favorit bleibt...


----------



## trolliver (21. Juni 2015)

Bei Müsing zeizt der Name, ähnlich wie bei manch anderem alten Rahmenbauer. Juchem, Herkelmann, Nöll... Aber das Müsing finde ich auch zu teuer. Das CP ist klasse. Schade, daß ich es nicht brauche... ;-)

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juni 2015)

Watt reizt an Müsing, is doch 08/15 Asienware?


----------



## Y_G (22. Juni 2015)

dann doch lieber ein altes Rocky oder Merlin, Brodie und fat chance wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Taurus1 (22. Juni 2015)

So schlecht ist das Müsing ja auch wieder nicht. Gabelschaft etwas kürzer, kürzerer Vorbau, fertig. Wenn die Kurbel nicht gefällt, hier im Forum gibt es immer abnehmer für kürzbare LX-Kurbeln. Am Preis müsste aber noch was gehen.
Hab selber ein Müsing (Selbstaufbau), die rahmen sind super (meiner nachgemessene 1500 Gramm) und halten auch was aus.
Rahmen kommen heute eh fast alle aus Asien.


----------



## trolliver (23. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Watt reizt an Müsing, is doch 08/15 Asienware?


Das war ja nicht immer so...


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juni 2015)

Schon klar, aber das Rad ausm Link ist halt aktuell. Ich finde Fortführung klassischer Marken unter vollkommen neuen Verhältnissen oder auch Wiederbelebung solcher irgendwie daneben. Empfinde es als Betrug. Beispiele dafür gibts ja genug. Ich versuche, sowas zu meiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

